# poetry



## escorial (Oct 16, 2015)

poetry is my sanctuary
poetry with melancholy
poetry and honesty
poetry for me


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 17, 2015)

I enjoyed the message... the last line... love that.. because my poetry really is written for me.. for my private expression..


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> I enjoyed the message... the last line... love that.. because my poetry really is written for me.. for my private expression..



one has to write for oneself to be honest with onself...others may differ but like you jul's the self is so important i believe...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 19, 2015)

Ya, this one is good...

I just don't like the last line. Wish it was different.

Something like -

_poetry drives me
poetry completes me
poetry defines me_

"Poerty for me" sounds out of place with the serious tone of the line above to me personally.


----------



## escorial (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks mesafalcon...i wanted the last line to sound singular...cheers dude


----------



## inkwellness (Oct 19, 2015)

I like the feeling that I get from this poem. I get that the underlying nature of poetry is to express (melancholy) and the true intention is for the self (for me). And it reminds me of why I do it. 

Perhaps it is a basic need that I have; or even a more embellished form of inner expression. Whatever the case, I do it ultimately for me.

Great work!


----------



## escorial (Oct 19, 2015)

Well put inkwellness


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 19, 2015)

Nicely done and beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2015)

Cheers AGM


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Oct 20, 2015)

We must write for ourselves, we are not here to please anyone.
Good writing.


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2015)

Well put....bspn


----------

